# Sánchez provoca la hilaridad de las redes con un vídeo de su 'intervención' en la crisis de Ucrania



## juster (24 Ene 2022)

*Sánchez provoca la hilaridad de las redes con un vídeo de su 'intervención' en la crisis de Ucrania
- Seguir leyendo: Sánchez provoca la risa en redes con un vídeo de su 'intervención' en la crisis de Ucrania*


NO PUEDE PARAR DE ESCENIFICAR EL FRAUDE PERMANENTE !!!!!


----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Estais_avisados (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## FuckCommunism (24 Ene 2022)

Igualmente este tío es tan egocentrico que se la suda. Vive en su puta nube, se mira al espejo cada mañana y se masturba.


----------



## España1 (24 Ene 2022)

Este se folla los espejos. Suc nor mal


----------



## The Hellion (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## FuckCommunism (24 Ene 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Este se folla los espejos. Suc nor mal



¿va para mi esto? ¿a cuento de qué?


----------



## Hermenauta (24 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


>



Lo que yo me pregunto es cuanto dinero publico nos ha costado ese cagarro que tiene colgado en la pared, sera por que no hay cuadros en los almacenes del Prado, y quien ha sido el listo que se lo ha llevado crudo.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (24 Ene 2022)

El teléfono no estará ni conectado a la línea. El maletín… que se vea bien que es el Presi… tremendo lo de este tiparraco.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

JoaquinTorrao dijo:


> El teléfono no estará ni conectado a la línea. El maletín… que se vea bien que es el Presi… tremendo lo de este tiparraco.



El maletín sirve para que no se vea que el monitor del ordenador TAMPOCO está conectado.


----------



## Migue111 (24 Ene 2022)

Pues si , mucho ego. De peke vio muchas pelis de presidentes haciendo llamadas en una guerra fria y le hacia ilusion hacer lo mismo. Da verguenza ajena.


----------



## Panko21 (24 Ene 2022)

Joder poniendo esa carita y morritos de acero azul estarán todas las charos de España mojando las bragas que nos van llenar los pantanos.


----------



## remosinganas (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## The Hellion (24 Ene 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es cuanto dinero publico nos ha costado ese cagarro que tiene colgado en la pared, sera por que no hay cuadros en los almacenes del Prado, y quien ha sido el listo que se lo ha llevado crudo.



Al principio yo había pensado que era alguien que había pintado algo con el Paint encima de la foto, una especie de modem chiripitifláutico sobre el monitor.

Luego me he dado cuenta de que era un cuadro colgado de la pared, que tenía pinta de ser un Miró.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (24 Ene 2022)

Le encantan las performances al muy hijo de perra


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Ene 2022)

juster dijo:


> *Sánchez provoca la hilaridad de las redes con un vídeo de su 'intervención' en la crisis de Ucrania
> - Seguir leyendo: Sánchez provoca la risa en redes con un vídeo de su 'intervención' en la crisis de Ucrania*
> 
> 
> NO PUEDE PARA DE ESCENIFICAR EL FRAUDE PERMANENTE !!!!!



Ahora entiendo los últimos videos de Alfredo diaz.


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Ene 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es cuanto dinero publico nos ha costado ese cagarro que tiene colgado en la pared, sera por que no hay cuadros en los almacenes del Prado, y quien ha sido el listo que se lo ha llevado crudo.



La mayor parte de la decoración de la Moncloa va rotando con fondos procedentes del Reina Sofía, muchos de cuyos cuadros pertenecen al estado desde hace tiempo. Ese cuadro (es un Miró) seguramente cueste en este momento unos cuantos millones si saliera a subasta, los últimos de ese tamaño vendidos de Miró en el mercado libre han alcanzado casi 5 y casi 25 millones respectivamente, pero cuando se adquiriera seguramente costó bastante menos.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> los últimos de ese tamaño vendidos de Miró en el mercado libre han alcanzado casi 5 y casi 25 millones respectivamente



Valdrán una pasta, pero a mí me parecen una auténtica MIERDA.


----------



## Gorkako (24 Ene 2022)

Ya el tema tiene poca "naturalidad" pero el plus del maletín es de lo más paco que se puede ver... pasa al top 3 junto con las balas del chepas...


----------



## cuasi-pepito (24 Ene 2022)

Es tan grotesco y burdo que yo creo que está hecho a propósito para que incluso, de puertas para adentro, Sanchez pierda credibilidad y sobretodo que TE TOMEN EN SERIO.

Es la famosa HONK PILL, pero ya no teorizada, sino en su máximo esplendor.


----------



## ShellShock (24 Ene 2022)

"Mmmmm, sí, Charo, mira qué guapo es tu presidente. Vótame, Charo, y te haré mía".

El narcisista Viruelo ya tenía ganas de hacerse un reportaje fotográfico fardando de cartera de presi del bobierno y poniendo morritos y arqueando una ceja para las charos menopáusicas. Que tengamos un payaso así a la cabeza del gobierno es una señal clara de que nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Valdrán una pasta, pero a mí me parecen una auténtica MIERDA.



¿He dado yo mi opinión al respecto?



(Si no has visto este video, te va a gustar)


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿He dado yo mi opinión al respecto?



¿He dicho yo que lo hayas hecho?


----------



## ShellShock (24 Ene 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿He dado yo mi opinión al respecto?



Menuda estafa, joder.


----------



## Pedro Fustablante (24 Ene 2022)

*AHORA ESEL PLÁTANO*

*PONCULO*


----------



## Guano For Life (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El maletín también sirve para que no se vea que el monitor del ordenador TAMPOCO está conectado.



Y el boli no tiene tinta


----------



## Minsky Moment (24 Ene 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Es tan grotesco y burdo que yo creo que está hecho a propósito para que incluso, de puertas para adentro, Sanchez pierda credibilidad y sobretodo que TE TOMEN EN SERIO.
> 
> Es la famosa HONK PILL, pero ya no teorizada, sino en su máximo esplendor.



Habla de mí aunque sea mal. No encuentro otra explicación a esta cosa tan ridícula.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## EnergiaLibre (24 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


>




jajjajajajjaja es un cachondo


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


> Igualmente este tío es tan egocentrico que se la suda. Vive en su puta nube, se mira al espejo cada mañana y se masturba.



A saber, el porqué lo sabes ?
Anda?


----------



## Kabraloka (24 Ene 2022)

este fulano mira que es tontolculo

¿qué hace la cartera detrás del ordenador?


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

En fi sin comentarios y poco más.
Viva la madre que me pario lo demás guano.
Anda que?.


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> En fi sin comentarios y poco más.
> Viva la madre que me pario lo demás guano.
> Anda que?.



Pero a que te joe las meteduras de pata de Falconeti?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (24 Ene 2022)

A mi no, al contrario me es un gran político y estadista de los que no quedan en comparación a la derecha, dogmática y estigmatizada por las religiones y poco más. 
Anda que?.


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> A mi no, al contrario *me es un gran político y estadista* de los que no quedan en comparación a la derecha, dogmática y estigmatizada por las religiones y poco más.
> Anda que?.



Venga cuidate que estas peor que la puta cabra joio.........


----------



## España1 (24 Ene 2022)

FuckCommunism dijo:


> ¿va para mi esto? ¿a cuento de qué?



No, eso iba por Pedro Sánchez aka egolátrico sociopata


----------



## bocadRillo (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Valdrán una pasta, pero a mí me parecen una auténtica MIERDA.



Lo son. 
Los magnates del arte comercian con estos cagarros inflando su precio, pero en sus casas no tienen ninguno


----------



## wwknude (24 Ene 2022)

Zoolander


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (24 Ene 2022)

Jajaja, joder qué mamarracho el falconeti. Fijo que es todo atrezzo, ni el boli siquiera escribiria.
Pero si le preguntas a cualquier político europeo quien es el presidente de España y se te encoge de hombros.


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Ene 2022)

Sanchez esta en conversaciones de que todas las medalla habidas y por haber son para él por lo guapo y grande que es.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez

*Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.

En un momento en el que aumenta la alarma en Estados Unidos sobre la posibilidad de un inminente ataque de Rusia a Ucrania, Biden hablará desde la "Situation Room" (la Sala de Emergencias) de la Casa Blanca con la presidenta de la Comisión Europea *Ursula von der Leyen,* el presidente del Consejo europeo* Charles Michel*, el presidente francés *Emmanuel Macron*, el canciller alemán *Olaf Scholz*, el primer ministro italiano* Mario Draghi*, el secretario general de la OTAN* Jens Stoltenberg*, el presidente polaco *Andrzej Duda* y el primer ministro británico *Boris Johnson*. *A ese encuentro no ha sido invitado, por tanto, el presidente del Gobierno español Pedro Sánchez.*


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez
> 
> *Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
> El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.
> ...



Joderrrrr no me lo esperaba....


----------



## Manufacturer (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## NIKK (24 Ene 2022)

¿Alguien ha dicho que vivimos en un pais de envidiosos?


----------



## fredesvindo (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez
> 
> *Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
> El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.
> ...



*Es lo que tiene hace el paripé tipo Hila*


----------



## Remero consentido (24 Ene 2022)

Kabraloka dijo:


> este fulano mira que es tontolculo
> 
> ¿qué hace la cartera detrás del ordenador?




Es para tenerla hamano


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Ucrania | Última hora del conflicto: Biden mantiene esta tarde una videoconferencia con los líderes europeos en la que no estará Sánchez
> 
> *Biden mantendrá este lunes una videoconferencia sobre Ucrania con varios dirigentes europeos*
> El presidente estadounidense Joe Biden mantendrá este lunes una "videoconferencia segura" con varios dirigentes europeos sobre la situación en Ucrania a las 20H00 GMT, según ha informado la Casa Blanca.
> ...



Teniendo a comunistas en el gobierno que os pensáis.
Los progres de caviar se piensan que Biden ve la sexta y que determinadas declaraciones no llegan fuera de España .


----------



## kabeljau (24 Ene 2022)

A mi me parece que estaba llamando a la radio para dedicarle un disco al Begoño.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Teniendo a comunistas en el gobierno que os pensáis.
> Los progres de caviar se piensan que Biden ve la sexta y que determinadas declaraciones no llegan fuera de España .



Teniendo en cuenta que el "padre político" de Sánchez está que no caga con Maduro y que Podemos es una creación del chavismo, tampoco me extraña que Biden (y antes Trump) no quieran ver al payaso de Sánchez ni en pintura.


----------



## frrank (24 Ene 2022)

Y mira que el Perrito Sánchez lleva días haciendo fiestas y moviéndole la colita a su amo Biden.

Pues ni con esas, que injusticiaaaaa.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)

Nada hacia sospechar que no hubiese nadie al otro lado de la línea telefónica...


----------



## kabeljau (24 Ene 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Nada hacia sospechar que no hubiese nadie al otro lado de la línea telefónica...



Ha llamado a radio Tele-taxi, del Justo Molinero, para dedicarle una canción de Los Chunguitos" a su Begoño.


----------



## rejon (24 Ene 2022)

Biden, coño, llámame y te envío a la Legión, con cabra y todo!!!


----------



## juster (24 Ene 2022)

EL PAYASO ES PARECIDO A ALAN HARPER DE DOS HOMBRES Y MEDIO !!!!


----------



## fayser (24 Ene 2022)

Este tío es un crack. Se está descojonando de todos los españoles.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (24 Ene 2022)

Lo comparas con Aznar y se te caen los huevos al suelo. Dejamos a un líder político para meter a Cantinflas.


----------



## kast0ret (24 Ene 2022)

Joe Biden deja a Pedro Sánchez fuera de la primera reunión urgente para tratar la crisis de Ucrania con los aliados (okdiario.com)


----------



## Clorhídrico (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Demi Grante (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Migue111 (24 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


>



Es tan chulo que cambia de mano el boli como cuando el torero cambia de mano el capote, y ahi pone su cara de Clint Eastwood perdonavidas. Es un meme por si solo, no necesita nada mas jaja. Payaso!


----------



## ·TUERTO (24 Ene 2022)

Hermenauta dijo:


> Lo que yo me pregunto es cuanto dinero publico nos ha costado ese cagarro que tiene colgado en la pared, sera por que no hay cuadros en los almacenes del Prado, y quien ha sido el listo que se lo ha llevado crudo.


----------



## Xanna (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## Burbunauta (24 Ene 2022)

El travelling me ha dejado anonadado.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Ene 2022)

Reiros lo que os salga del cipote, pero me juego las castañas a que ahora mismo el psicópata anda por el 25% de voto.


----------



## Burrocracia (25 Ene 2022)

Coño, pues es un presidente de la era de Instagram ,del ultra postureo,no sé de qué os extrañaba si es lo que hace todo el mundo


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## fredesvindo (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Ene 2022)

Una foto presidencial tiene que ser propagandista, pero las de Sanchez son especialmente
posturetas y presuntuosas.
Son sus tick tock para ligar votos saturados de su narcisismo y destinados a seducir votantes
feminizados sumisos a tal estética.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (25 Ene 2022)

Cuando un narcisista hace el ridículo y ve que todo el mundo se está riendo de él se puede volver un tipo peligroso.
Los narcisistas digieren muy mal el ridículo.


----------



## rejon (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## Cerdo capitalista (25 Ene 2022)

HUROGÁN dijo:


> Una foto presidencial tiene necesariamente que ser propagandista, pero las de Sanchez son especialmente posturetas y presuntuosas, son sus tick tock para ligar adhesiones emanados de su narcisismo y destinados a su público perdido en los tópicos de la estética.



Que poeta forero, que uso de la palabra.


----------



## Castellano (25 Ene 2022)

Si, si, reiros de el, pero más se ríe el, sabiendo que muchas charos le votan solo por su pintas de Alfa chuloputas


----------



## Turbocalbo (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (25 Ene 2022)

La prensa debería hacer una encuesta para ver cuántos españoles se cagan al día en la puta madre del psicópata.
Yo, sin contar nada, ni comprar prensa, calculo que 15.000.000 de españoles mínimo, y al día, se cagan en su puta madre.


----------



## HUROGÁN (25 Ene 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Que poeta forero, que uso de la palabra.



Oído cocina y cambiado,
tenía prisa y no sabia como decirlo.


----------



## Anka Motz (25 Ene 2022)




----------

